# Black bean soup



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

Im an English Chef/owner and im looking for a black bean soup recipe ive got one from an old Jeremiah Towers book but thought someone might have something a bit special cheers


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hello Pompeyams and welcome aboard.

I found two recipes in Splendid Soups by James Peterson.

The first one is a "Black Bean Soup" which appears to be a classic; and the second one "Indian-Style Black Bean Soup" (pp. 240-243).

Do you need me to post it for you? If so, which one?

I miss Jeremiah too!

I have a recipe of his, "Cold Pear and Watercress Soup" featured in The Good Cook Series (Time-Life) from way back in 1979!



[ June 05, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

Here is a very simple recipe I use, 
1-3 T Canola or Olive Oil
2-3 cloves Garlic, minced
1 bunch of Green Onions,minced
1 bunch of Cilantro, chopped
8 cups of cooked Black Beans
8 Concassed Tomatoes, chopped
8 cups of Chicken or Vegetable Stock
2 t Oregano or 2 T Fresh Oregano
Crushed Red Peppers
Salt & Pepper to taste

Place 1-2 T of oil in a pot(Add more if you need it), Add the garlic, green onions and Cilantro. Sautee at Medium High heat until sweated, but not brown. Add the Black beans, tomatoes and cook for about 4 minutes. Then add the stock and seasonings and bring it down to a simmer. Cook for about 1 hour, longer if you like it thicker. I usually serve it with a dollop of sour cream and a spoonful of hot salsa on top of the cream. A nice cheddar cheese to sprinkle on top is also a must.


----------



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

email me at [email protected] thankyou


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Whatever happened to Jeremiah Tower?
I loved his restaurant-Stars-in the opera district of San Francisco. I had the opportunity to meet him and talk on a couple of occasions, but haven't heard a thing about him in years.
Does anyone know?


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

According to Jeremiah Tower's chef profile PBS'PBS' Julia Child: Lessons with Master Chefs, he's in Manila! I don't know how up-to-date that infor is, however.

UPDATE: found a much more recent webpage that says where Jeremiah Tower is now.
New York Times

[ June 06, 2001: Message edited by: Risa ]


----------

